

HashKey – a dedicated 1-key keyboard for the hashtag - davidbarker
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1000610379/hashkey-a-dedicated-1-key-keyboard-for-the-hashtag?ref=discovery

======
comboy
Well... HN may not exactly be the target audience ;)

